# Daily Dose of Pawsitivity



## Skychickens (Nov 2, 2018)

I’m a sucker for little doses of positivity and bad puns. So I thought it would be fun to pull a thread together for your daily dose of pawsitivity! Feel free to post things as often as you’d like, positive stories or pictures or anything.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 2, 2018)

Students Cancel Trip to Pay Colleague's Treatment


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 3, 2018)

Did you make this thread because we have a Pawsitivity Corner on Fur Base? xD

Also, something from Dalai Lama to stay on-topic:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058290150482968576


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2018)

@Thefreemasons  For you UwU


----------



## Thefreemasons (Nov 3, 2018)

This one is for you @Infrarednexus . I love you with all my heart


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2018)

Thefreemasons said:


> This one is for you @Infrarednexus . I love you with all my heart


Awwwww.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 3, 2018)

Made me smile a bit


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 5, 2018)

Children Donate Trolley to a Popcorn Seller and he Returns to Work in Front of their School

To sum it up, the popcorn guy's former trolley broke so he couldn't sell anymore and the students chipped in with enough to bring him a new one.


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 6, 2018)

A person I know just announced his arts & crafts services for free to brazilian LGBTs who plan to marry this year. It's not yet an actual law here, so there's high possibilities of same-sex marriage coming to an end during the next presidential term and everyone's running like crazy to make it happen now.

The idea kinda inspired me btw. Invitations, flyers, posters, maybe some Mendelssohn remix...

Edit: just noticed he took the idea from someone else and seems like a spreading movement.

Edit 2: It just made the news.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 7, 2018)

Courage, Muriel and Eustace <3


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 8, 2018)

"Turn off the city lights because the moon is beautiful tonight!"






"Mom, I love you! Have a good day at work"





"Don't ask for peace, practice it"


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ve always been fond of this one


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 9, 2018)

These people are opening their homes to Hurricane Florence evacuees

"(...) Bolton also owns a trampoline park called Quantum Leap Trampoline Sports Arena, about 20 minutes away from her family home. She's planning to first fill her house with evacuees, then open the trampoline area for up to 70 more people. Pets are welcome.
"We slept on those trampolines many times for lock-ins and our kids' birthday parties. They're actually pretty comfortable," she said. "With over 1 million people needing a place to stay, how can we not let them when we have 71 beds open?"

"(...) Shelters and animal hospitals are offering to take in pets during the storm. Camp Bow Wow, in South Asheville, North Carolina, has dropped the deposit required for boarding a pet for those people affected by Florence. The dog daycare and boarding facility is located on a hill, so it should not have any flooding."

I wasn't aware of it at the time, but some portuguese news platforms also talk about brazilians who opened their homes over there. That's so awesome!


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 9, 2018)

I dunno why but this just made me smile today.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 10, 2018)

Man walks over a dozen miles to first day of work, CEO gifts him a car as thanks


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 10, 2018)

Posting twice if I may, coz sometimes we need not do much research. My lil' piece of positivity today:







Today's breakfast. It's delicious! I've been months waking up late and have just 2 meals per day. But really, ain't breakfast time quite a blessing! Specially with some fruit juice... :9


----------



## Skychickens (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 11, 2018)

"Sadness here jumps for joy"! It's hung in my bedroom.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 12, 2018)

The smol' things :3


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 13, 2018)

My mother's favorite hobby: photography. She can take a hundred pics a week, and doesn't earn one cent out of it. Here's a few pics of birds from my former home town to you:


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 14, 2018)

I wanted to post these ones too but thought I'd let a day pass so it fits the thread idea. I forgot the name of that flower; it's another gift from mother that I'm sharing with you:






There's a lot of those in that town. Some local creatures really love it just as much!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 15, 2018)

G'day!

"We broke up. But don't worry: it's fine. We are happy with that decision. We have to stop associating break-ups with failure, because all that we lived together was pure success. So, instead of being sad because it's over, we chose to be grateful because it happened."

Someone's testimonial in 2016. They're both great friends 'til nowadays btw.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 15, 2018)

Skychickens said:


>


 Didn't load.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 16, 2018)

OH MY GAWD THIS THREAD. THIS PERSON.

forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Random Doodles for Random people

It just made my day pawsitive 'nuff. @w@



WolfyAmbassador said:


> Didn't load.



And here's a working one to u!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 17, 2018)

_Keke Flipnote animations/gifs. _They're one of my favorite sources of silly and bounciness when I want to cheer people up in LPW!





Specially fond of this one. But there's loads more.











All the Single Furries ♫


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 19, 2018)

Social Laundry will Collect and Wash Clothes for Homeless People

Recent news from action taken by Sao Paulo's City Hall


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Dangann (Nov 20, 2018)

One of my favorite motivation music


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 21, 2018)

*hair whips*
*but da frog has no hair*

Hulla! Bringing some rock music made me think of a song by Angra, if I may. OwO


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1065191009712128000


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 22, 2018)

*grabs @Some Moron to decorate the thread*






I dunno. But I think we can agree he's a fountain of positivity here!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 23, 2018)

Today's pawsitivity...?

*BLACK FRIDAY DEALS @w@
*
Managed to save myself US$ 176,00 with a new instrument library for my setup. It just costed me US$ 62,00 *_*


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## WithMyBearHands (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 25, 2018)

D'aw! *-*

And for today... some free images of our big, generous home:


----------



## Keefur (Nov 25, 2018)

Here's a parody song I did to make a Furry Christmas song.
www.furaffinity.net: Furry Christmas Song by Keefur


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 26, 2018)

:O
You ever been able to hear someone sing it/record it?! This is sooooo good!


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Nov 27, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> View attachment 48632


Oh, you people. *♡*

I saw that a recent research found out there's still about 23% of the Atlantic Forest remaining, which is more than double the amount previously calculated (i mean, I had a 8,8% percentage echoing in my head since the 2000's), and there has been plenty of support from the UN to brazilian municipalities and their plans of forest recovery. That comes as great news to me as I haven't heard positive news about it for a while :3


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 27, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Oh, you people. *♡*
> 
> I saw that a recent research found out there's still about 23% of the Atlantic Forest remaining, which is more than double the amount previously calculated (i mean, I had a 8,8% percentage echoing in my head since the 2000's), and there has been plenty of support from the UN to brazilian municipalities and their plans of forest recovery. That comes as great news to me as I haven't heard positive news about it for a while :3



Oh, that's wonderful!!!!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 28, 2018)

So Spongebob creator passed away and left a beautiful, chaotic, delicious legacy for us to enjoy and I heard he wanted us to keep his magic going on.






Here's a lil' piece of magic, preserved via gif. It's so great that we have those!


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 29, 2018)

As a northeastern brazilian, learning that our blue macaws have been declared extinct from the wild made me feel a bit.... undignified? I dunno what an appropriate antonym for "proud" would be in this case but y'know. For a while. And real sad. :/

BUT.

*Dozens of last blue macaws to be reintroduced to Brazil*

"The current batch of survivors being repatriated from Europe will initially stay in special center due to open in Berlin next Thursday, where they will be prepared for the transition.

They will then move to a 72-acre reintroduction center in a conservation area of Brazil's north-eastern state of Bahia, with the first being released into the wild in 2021.

Brazil's environment ministry said that international breeding programs for the birds in captivity have seen the population grow from 79 in 2012 to 158 this year."

Will bird traffickers attack again? Maybe. But initiatives like this gives me hope. :3


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 30, 2018)

Just a quicky today. :3


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 1, 2018)

G'morning, christmas month!

Today, starts a beautiful campaign: Papai Noel dos Correios (Santa Claus' Mailbox). All over the country, the post offices define locations where citizens may adopt letters written by children from public schools, and then return with their present. Depending on the location, it may also be possible to adopt a letter online. Once things are done, the post offices take care of all those packed dreams and make sure they're delivered to everyone.

I have many reasons to love this month, and this is just one them <3


----------



## del (Dec 1, 2018)

If you`re down,
don`t just frown.
Put a smile on your face,
then you`re back in your happy place!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 2, 2018)

YES!! Pawsitivity poems OwO
Lemme try a haiku:

_To my furry friends
I give all my gratitude
I love you so much!_


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 3, 2018)

I *love* how the freedom in making music allows us to express so much that we can't through conventional ways.


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 3, 2018)

Since I struggle with staying positive I am going to share some things so that others who struggle will struggle a little less. *shrugs*

Life lessons from LotR.











Good old rock song.






Full nerd mode.






Most motivational music of all of anime.






If you have seen My Hero Academia... the scene below. If not. I highly suggest watching the anime before watching the video below.



Spoiler



youtu.be: My Hero Academia English Dub - All-Might vs. Noumu (Plus Ultra!)


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 5, 2018)

"No emotions are negative. They're all part of a meaningful life and try to communicate something to us. Once we embrace the unpleasant ones by being curious about their source, the more we'll learn and the less intense they'll feel."

From a very curious person I know~


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 7, 2018)

Right?! Kinda even feel like adopting a dog lately! *-*





Does this one look positive? I thought this one would work more for a portion of peeps that I might have been forgetting. Coz sometimes you'd rather have some humor than anything else (hope I didn't spoil it - I'm an expert on that verb)


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 8, 2018)

I follow a very cute instagram account and thought I'd say g'day presenting this lil' friend who's already having their breakfast! 


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bqz5KTinc9f/


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 9, 2018)

I dunno what's goin' on, it became kind of a ritual to come here for a few mins  after I wake up now. XP Not a bad thing (I think?), so anyways:


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2018)

Some words from Dalai Lama that are inspiring:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1070988807514640384


----------



## VinterNix (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 11, 2018)

"Young woman travels more than 1000 kilometers to save dog that got run over"





My axolotl, a lot happened here according to the text. Basically she jumped from one city to another, and another, and another, and another, and another, 'til she could find a professional who could do a cirurgy immediately. On top of it all, an internet campaign wouldn't give her enough funds, so she ended up asking for a loan... and at last, 'twas done!

It ends saying the dog is living for a while with her. :3


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 12, 2018)

Everyone is beautiful mkay?! @w@


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 13, 2018)

"I trade hugs for flowers"


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 14, 2018)

I'd play like this with my sisters as a child!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 15, 2018)

Wasn't sure whether to post this one or not but I find it creative


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 16, 2018)

My sis' just got married, her wife is such a sweetheart and I'm really really really happy for them ♡


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 18, 2018)

Roughly translated from Google:






During this period of the year, many charity campaigns happen. I've already mentioned the Santa's Mailbox one where citizens voluntarily adopt children's letters from public schools; now this one's about visiting retirement homes to give happiness and gifts to the elderly, generally performed by either groups of friends or NGOs. I just randomly picked one of the current news about it and am sharing it here :3


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 19, 2018)

Say hi to Mr. Seal and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 20, 2018)

Site broken, _but on the pawsitive side this quote can still be seen and fits the situation in some way OwO





_
Edit: And we're back :O yay!


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 21, 2018)

It reads: "Single man adopts girl with Down Syndrome rejected by 20 families"






Kinda seems to show an ugly face of our society, no doubt about it. But we still have hope


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Dec 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075899443654799360


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076062279857139715


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 22, 2018)

To me it doesn't matter much that it's my birthday, I hardly even celebrated it during these last years. What made me the happiest frog today tho was my mother little surprise as she arrived to my apartment:


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 23, 2018)

I mean. We're furries


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 24, 2018)

Certain instances of funny count as positive, right?


__
		http://instagr.am/p/BrqDKwMF1LX/


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 25, 2018)

"I wholeheartedly wish that you overcome your depression, your fears, achieve some dope dream, fall in love with your life. You're fucking incredible, don't need to compare to anyone. I hope in 2019 we quit being our worst judges and start becoming our best friends."

Stuff like these are sent to me sometimes by a great friend of mine who almost did the worst to himself once. I don't feel like I struggle with many problems; he just wants to make sure everything's great. And I kinda think the same about people here, for how many diverse and heavy stories I've followed while feeling impotent for not being able to say/do much. Maybe that's why this thread appeals to me so much, I dunno?

Have a great day anyways. My wishes happen to be the same as his, despite my hard time expressing em myself with this limited brain :3


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 26, 2018)

@Ravofox I'm currently 255 kilometers away from my PC right now and the site won't let me take screenshots via phone, but if I could I'd show you what's goin' on with my alerts feed  (felt like a gift tho. Merry xmas *hug* >w<)

Just saw the other thread on bad xmas by the way. Like, mine was good. But it could've been meh, indifferent, or just plain terrible. I love how diverse this place is to the point of making people gather no matter what so they're able to share their various degrees of experiences and not feel alone/ashamed/invalidated about it, y'know? ♡


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 27, 2018)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/BStAoE9DgVl/


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 28, 2018)

Y'know what can brighten up the day after waking up?

A NICE PILLOW FIGHT (for those not allergic)!!!

_YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH_





www.furaffinity.net: Pillow Fight by Koya_The_NightWolf


----------



## Foxy Emy (Dec 28, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Y'know what can brighten up the day after waking up?
> 
> A NICE PILLOW FIGHT (for those not allergic)!!!
> 
> ...



I have been playing too much Smash because I imediately am picturing which fighyers would have attacks like that. *cough* Link *cough*


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 29, 2018)

Ooooh did I forget to come here today?


__
		http://instagr.am/p/Br3L5A7IwqP/

No prob, there's always something in mind when I remember


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Guifrog (Dec 30, 2018)

Chrysocyon said:


> View attachment 50761


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 31, 2018)

I know some peeps who never had a joyful New Year eve experience - in fact, quite the opposite. Sometimes I wish I could do more for them, yet I'm aware we can't embrace the world entirely.  

So, with these tiny arms of mine, I'd like to hug everyone I'm able to and wish for their 2019 to be a nice pack of great surprises. And I hope one day those who always cried become able to smile at least once for their future :3


----------



## tigerjieer (Dec 31, 2018)

https://imgur.com/E6F0pw3


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 2, 2019)

Okaaaay back at it! The first normal day of the year. Eww? Wee? Whatevz!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 3, 2019)

@Simo




...I'd possibly be a colorful one and have an artsy buzz haircut. I'd also have a basket to carry anyone that I like so they enjoy a fun ride. As a proper brazilian skunk, my favorite food would be rice and beans. My spray would sound like a glissando from varied types of instruments depending on my mood - say, harp, koto, guitar -, each with different scents that could range from rotten eggs to lavender. And I wouldn't mind if they called me flower~


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 5, 2019)

Today's pawsitivity... refer to this thread:

forums.furaffinity.net: GoFundMe for Simo

It blewed me away how fast we were able to reach the goal. I have one more reason to love this fandom ♡


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2019)

"If every porkchop were perfect... we wouldn't have hotdogs!!!!" 
Steven Universe. Again


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 8, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Accomplishments by eevachu​


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 8, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Accomplishments by eevachu​



I do not wish to imply anything unduly but that idea of individual personal growth actually does sort of go hand in hand with fascism. Again not that I am implying the artist actually intended it that way, but that's sort of the idea behind "heights thought unimaginable"


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

♥ For all you beautiful souls ♥


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 8, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> ♥ For all you beautiful souls ♥



That clip is basically money in the bank. If I could write a prettier song I'd be going to heaven.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 8, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> I do not wish to imply anything unduly but that idea of individual personal growth actually does sort of go hand in hand with fascism. Again not that I am implying the artist actually intended it that way, but that's sort of the idea behind "heights thought unimaginable"


Wasn't my intention either. My apologies for givin' that feeling either way


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> That clip is basically money in the bank. If I could write a prettier song I'd be going to heaven.


I may have accidentally made myself sad with this post. This song played at my nephew's funeral, he was 10 months old. A beautiful soul taken too soon... ♥

EDIT: It's good to remember though


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 8, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> I may have accidentally made myself sad with this post. This song played at my nephew's funeral, he was 10 months old. A beautiful soul taken too soon... ♥
> 
> EDIT: It's good to remember though



This is why I am very much against the idea of playing popular music at a funeral. I would certainly not want any music playing at my own.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

Cannabiskitty said:


> This is why I am very much against the idea of playing popular music at a funeral. I would certainly not want any music playing at my own.


Nothing wrong with remembering fondly those we have lost.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 8, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> Nothing wrong with remembering fondly those we have lost.



I personally do not find that to be an appropriate way to do that. Like I said, I would not want a well known song like Rainbow Connection or Stairway to Heaven or something of that sort playing at my own funeral. I guess I actually am old fashion in some ways if you can call that so.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 8, 2019)

fair enough


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 9, 2019)

Took a pic from the bus while coming to my home town for a lil' visit. This region's usually gray and dry, but it seems it's been raining often. Rain here is almost like a miracle, happens in way too occasional moments and fulfills people's spirits with hope and joy, given how so many live miles away from water sources and proper infrastructure, and those can get dangerously dry sometimes.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 10, 2019)

Me = the woman on the right
My grandma = the bubble bursting man

She's not around anymore. But I'd love her playfulness and the way she'd casually hum classical songs around the house ♡


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083685682063695872


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 12, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083685682063695872


I really like this guy


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I really like this guy


Same. Dalai Lama is someone whom a lot of people could learn from.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2019)

Also, found this. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1083852296092413952


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2019)

This is pawsitive!


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Water Draco (Jan 12, 2019)

Today was the first meet of this year at LondonFurs. It has been a fun day.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 13, 2019)

Someone gave me* sapoti*:






Not sure how this is called in English. Once they also brought me some jackfruit. 
Sweet gift!


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 13, 2019)

This song is a little melancholic, but is also upbeat in its own way and the message is very positive: keep moving forward


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 14, 2019)

Tomorrow. I'll finally start. The process. Of building. MY FROG SUIT.


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Julen (Jan 15, 2019)

sorry but the title absolutely and positively ruined my day already


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 16, 2019)

I _hop_ it's not drowning ya!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 17, 2019)

The trailer of a new brazilian game in development. "Árida is an adventure game with elements of exploration and survival. Play with the young Cicera in the backlands, craft items and help the villagers overcome the challenges of the drought." 

What makes it so special to me is the developers intention of focusing on a rather stereotyped and forgotten region of our country for the plot. As a northeastern myself, I've lived for 16 years in a town from Sertão (the semi-arid portion of it) where severe droughts weren't uncommon and we had to live with up to 40 days without water coming from the streets to our houses, and stuff like avoiding toilet flush for days, taking bath in a bowl and limiting how much water we'd drink would be things to pay attention to; and still, that's the privileged perspective.

But of course, that's not all we have to offer and I'm genuinely curious about this game given the art director's - who is also northeastern - stance about it: "We contemplate the horizon because it's a very unique environment. From the surface to local flora, we wished to give people a new vision towards this area, showing how it's rather rough *but also beautiful*."

The game developer also says: "From an outsider's perspective, the first impression is strangeness due to a lack of familiarity, an objective answer. We're betting on that as our calling card. (...)"

I hope they're able to explore it deeply, showing the local culture, the bonds between families, the ability to live, build and develop solutions with scarce resources, and of course... our music - once praised by Tom Jobim himself, yet so different from the Bossa Nova we were able to export!


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 18, 2019)

Or whichever colors you'd rather this sentence have


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## PercyD (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 20, 2019)

www.goodnewsnetwork.org: China's ‘Ice Boy’ Has New Home–and New Hope–After Viral Photo Sparked Flood of Donations






"Reporters from the People’s Daily recently visited the youngster and found that he and his family had been able to move from their cracked mud hut into a 2-story smart house in the village of Zhuanbaoshan – which is just a 10-minute walk from his school."


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1086209175900712960


WolfyAmbassador said:


>


*puts on repeat*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh, I know that one well @__o


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 24, 2019)

This one's just for chills but unfortunately I can relate. For instance, I have a problem with a certain right back leg of a chair in the living room, almost as if it hates me or something because I've tripped on it uncountable times. Like, y'know, yesterday night after dinner. I'M SORRY I DIDN'T SIT ON YOU OR SHARED MY FOOD OKAY >_>


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 26, 2019)

"Life's not the party we've imagined, but since we're here, let's dance"


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 27, 2019)

@Infrarednexus thank you for making my day with this


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Jan 31, 2019)

Sooooo satisfying. There, take this ice cream. Ice creams bring positivity right?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## _Ivory_ (Feb 2, 2019)

OwO


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 5, 2019)

Even 4chan has it's wholesome moments


----------



## Pogo (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Feb 6, 2019)

This is positivity to me, just the vibes these gentlemen give off: 




.

I want to visit Sicily, Italy maybe one day because that's where my family comes from.


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 12, 2019)

Ferrets never fail to make me smile, so I hope they make someone else smile too!


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## SayuriSergal14 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Guifrog (Feb 20, 2019)

"If it's impossible, you don't need to smile. Do it when you want to"

From what I can recall, I first heard that from some Japanese drama where that's said by a barista after she offers a nice, warm cup of coffee to her friend. She takes a sip and both end up smiling


----------

